# KY, Berea/Richmond...



## mithion (Oct 22, 2004)

We've started a new group, but are still looking for one female player. The group is currently 1 female (DM) and 3 male (players). One more lady would balance the mix much better. Any interested e-mial me at mithion@aol.com or simply leave word here and I'll get back with you...

Thanks...
Mithion


----------



## Dexerion (Dec 18, 2004)

*hey babe*

i don't feel like emailing you because i am a lazy bastard.

i just moved from the berea area.  i played with a great group of gamers there.  some of the best in the country.  two of them won best role players at gen con two years ago and one works gen con every year.  i played with about 6 guys and 3 girls.  you can track a few of them down and tell them ryan sent you.  a few of them go to richmond and lexington to play with people up there as well.  people you can contact at berea college:

mike wice 
jonathan pritchard, yeah, that magic guy
jude miller, the short girl always hanging around duain smith
molly carmichael
martina leforge, hippie extrodinaire
chris ellis, yes, gandhi... i think he still plays.  
casey poe... ha ha ha... suprised that he plays?  we all were.  
ross overbee.  such a powergamer god rest his sole.
and off campus lives the great anthony newman.  

so good luck finding a player or a game.


----------



## mithion (Dec 20, 2004)

FYI...I'm a guy (not the female DM of this group as you might have supposed)...but, hey thanks for the info. If you happen to talk to any of the girls you mentioned, pass along my info to them if you don't mind. I appreciate the information at the very least. 

~Mithion


----------

